# Is 316 safe to vape or must it be 316L?



## 4RML

I got me some 316 wire and it is not 316L so I wonder if I can vape it? they say there is a measurement of a certain substance that varies, between the two.


----------



## blujeenz

4RML said:


> I got me some 316 wire and it is not 316L so I wonder if I can vape it? they say there is a measurement of a certain substance that varies, between the two.



L=low carbon, better for welding, I dont think you'll be getting it that hot.

Taken from AZO metals via google.


> *Background*
> Grade 316 is the standard molybdenum-bearing grade, second in importance to 304 amongst the austenitic stainless steels. The molybdenum gives 316 better overall corrosion resistant properties than Grade 304, particularly higher resistance to pitting and crevice corrosion in chloride environments.
> 
> Grade 316L, the low carbon version of 316 and is immune from sensitisation (grain boundary carbide precipitation). Thus it is extensively used in heavy gauge welded components (over about 6mm). There is commonly no appreciable price difference between 316 and 316L stainless steel.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 4RML

Many thanks >


----------



## Andre

Relatively easy to reach 800F (=425C) when dry burning, which could result in the wire breaking. Bearing that in mind, should be fine.

From Google:
_
316L has lower carbon allowed. It will be less susceptible to sensitization, a condition caused when carbon combines with chromium around the grain boundaries, thereby depleting the grain boundary areas of chromium. That would make the grain boundary areas less corrosion resistant. Sensitization occurs with heating into the 800 °F to 1300 °F region, so it's a welding or annealing problem.

The 316L will also be softer than straight 316, again due to the lower carbon.
__________________________________________________________________________________________

The difference between 316 and 316L is the amount of carbon that is in the material.

316 has .08 Max carbon content while 316L has a .03 Max carbon content.

I am not aware that there is a significant difference in the corrosion resistance of one over the other. The primary reason for using an L grade of stainless steel is that this will reduce the tendency of the material to crack after welding.

If you use a stainless steel with a high carbon content the welds may crack spontaneously as they cool down from the welding. This type of cracking is known as "hot brittleness".

In short, if the item you are fabricating will be welded then use an L grade material. If it is not then it does not matter.

I hope this helps you.
______________________________________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4RML

Elders of this site ......will it fine?


----------



## Viper_SA

I have never vaped on straight 316, but it is an option in the steam Engine App, so I suppose somewhere, someone is using it for Vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4RML

It sure does need a new csv file as 316L gives me a battery check? Ummm so I used some 316L and ooooooooo baby! All the way to the bank.


----------



## 4RML

Many thanks all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

